# How do we let our kids leave the shop?



## countryguy (Dec 12, 2014)

Probably not what you're thinking...   But now that we are buying a much larger 30taper CNC mill I need to take a hard look at selling off my first born! The "CNC Hobby Mill"  My used 3:1 that I put so much rebuilding into.   It's perfect finally.. repeatable, great as a fast manual mill for light stuff.  And like one of my Kin.  (kidding... but serious right!)   Ya'll know the drill I'm sure.  
I think it can serve some roles and I do not want to rush into letting it go as yet. But I really need to consider the $$ it represents sitting there.  The Shaper we are still experimenting with but what a FUN machine!   
  So... .  Can ya'll tell me why I need to keep it  all?    Maybe some local mentoring ?  I know I'm hearing a lot of snips that good manual machinists are needed again?    I teach College courses part time and keep getting this idea to have a Sat 4hr thing maybe a few times a month for interested community folks.  Just some random thoughts this morning. 

PS-   Wow... How you guy's have shown and helped the Son and Myself.     Would not be doing so well w/o all of you here in the HM world!  Pats on the back for ya'll! 

Pics of the Kids....       Yes, they all resemble Dad! (sniff.... )


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2014)

now, that's a mighty handsome family you got there, countryguy!!!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 12, 2014)

my parents sent me to University and then threatened to move house while I was gone, although I'm not sure how well that works for machinery 

If you have the space and don't need the money just yet, keep it for a bit to see if you still need it (I'm guessing you have another lathe, right?). Then, if you don't use it within a year, start putting feelers out to people that might be interested. It's not like you have to fire sale it and 3 in 1s can be a bit trickier to sell, especially one as beefy and tricked out as yours.

Or I could give you 50c and a bunch of grapes for it


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 12, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> my parents sent me to University and then threatened to move house while I was gone, although I'm not sure how well that works for machinery
> 
> If you have the space and don't need the money just yet, keep it for a bit to see if you still need it (I'm guessing you have another lathe, right?). Then, if you don't use it within a year, start putting feelers out to people that might be interested. It's not like you have to fire sale it and 3 in 1s can be a bit trickier to sell, especially one as beefy and tricked out as yours.
> 
> Or I could give you 50c and a bunch of grapes for it





I fully agree. 

IMHO: The economy still isn't strong enough for a seller's market. mainly because guys are still scrapping perfectly good machines. Another to consider for keeping your machines, if your present machines have value (where they can do jobs that your larger machines may be cumbersome on).

I would at least put out feelers to see if you could get the price that you want, after the holidays. Looks like you have equipment that would be desirable to commercial customers as well as hobbiests who want newer equipment.


Happy Trails


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 12, 2014)

I got 75¢ and a bunch of pecans, LOL!!! 

Jake Parker


----------



## sk1nner (Dec 12, 2014)

I want a shaper something fierce.  If you have your part with it please let me know.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 12, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> I got 75¢ and a bunch of pecans, LOL!!!
> 
> Jake Parker



bah, if I'd known this was going to turn into a bidding war..:holdphone:


----------



## Hamstn (Dec 13, 2014)

What is the big Grand daddy in the background of first pic? Now that is my type of lathe.


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 13, 2014)

countryguy said:


> So... .  Can ya'll tell me why I need to keep it  all?




"NEED" is never a factor when it comes to tools and machines. When we run out of space for what we have, we "NEED" more space. We keep it all because we CAN.


----------

